# Azeroth RTA By CoilArt (Flavour Beast!)



## daniel craig (1/8/17)

Today we will be taking a look at the much hyped, new RTA from CoilArt and its none other than their latest RTA, the Azeroth RTA known for its patented triple coil deckand is said to be one of the best flavor tanks of 2017 so far.* If dual coils just don’t do it for you anymore, this RTA is worth the look at.


*

I have owned previous CoilArt products which I didn’t really like but the Azeroth RTA really stood out when choosing a new RTA. The triple coil deck is really what makes this RTA different from other RTA’s. I have been using this RTA for about a month now so I decided to give you guys my thoughts on it.

*What you get in the box:*

Azeroth RTA
Triple-coil deck
Dual-coil velocity deck
Extra drip tip
510 drip tip adapter
Spare glass
Spare o-rings
Spare screws
T-tool




*Atomizer specifications:*

Size: 24 mm x 52 mm
Weight: 58 g
Capacity: 4.5 mL
Material: SUS304 stainless steel
Patented triple coil-deck (gold plated)
Interchangeable dual-coil deck (gold plated)
Stainless steel wide-bore cap
Delrin 510 adapter/cap
Top fill
Triple adjustable bottom airflow slots

*Packaging:*

The Azeroth RTA is presented in standard CoilArt packaging which isn’t bad at all. I have chose the black Azeroth and I’m really impressed with the finish of the tank. It looks really nice. I like that CoilArt include a velocity style deck as well with this RTA. The additional deck makes it more versatile so if you are intimidated by the triple coil deck you can still use the more familiar velocity deck. They also include an additional drip tip which is a wide bore drip tip as well as a standard drip tip which can also be used as a drip tip adapter so you could use your own 510 drip tips.

*Build Quality:*

I have to say I’m really impressed with the design and build quality of this RTA. I have used previous CoilArt products which had design flaws and also terrible threads however this is no longer an issue. CoilArt has really stepped up their game! I have had no issues with the tank’s build quality. The threads are nice and smooth and the finish of the RTA is really nice.

*Airflow options:*

The Azeroth RTA features 3 adjustable bottom airflow slots which direct the airflow directly under the coils. The airflow on this tank is really nice and smooth. The resistance when turning the airflow ring is perfect so it’s not going to turn itself.

*Build Decks:
*



The main attraction here is the Triple coil deck. They do however include a velocity style deck as well but for the most part I will be talking mainly about the triple coil deck. At first, the triple coil deck does seem quite intimidating to work on but it actually isn’t too bad for a seasonal coil builder. Newbies may however find it difficult to build. The deck has six posts with holes at the top and screws on the sides. The post holes are tiny so don’t expect to use massive builds with this triple coil deck. It just won’t work too well. The hex screws on the triple coil deck isn’t the best in the world so you do run the risk of stripping them easily if you over tighten them however they do give you spares so you’ll be safe.

The dual coil - velocity style deck is pretty straight forward. The post holes on this deck is a bit bigger so you may use bigger builds with this deck however it isn’t the biggest that I’ve come across. If you are a newbie builder you will enjoy using this deck as it’s very easy to work on.

Another pro with this RTA is that you can swap out the triple-coil deck with the velocity-style deck without emptying the tank.

*Performance:


*

For testing this RTA, I have tried multiple builds. I am currently using the Triple coil deck. The build I have in now is a 24g, 7 Wrap, 3mm ID, N80 Flatwire by Haywire build reading at 0.19 Ohms. Building on the triple coil deck wasn’t too bad at all. I first installed one coil in the deck and trimmed the legs until the coil sat just a bit above the posts and then I measured and cut the other coils accordingly. My current build using Haywire Flatwire is by far my favorite. If you haven’t tried out Haywire Flatwire, I highly suggest you get yourself some. Its excellent stuff!

Wicking this RTA was surprisingly easy! I have followed the wicking method shown here by @BigGuy and it worked excellent. I got the wicking correct on the first try following this method. Chain vaping this RTA, I did not get any sign of a dry hit.

I have been using this RTA at 65w and the flavor off it is excellent. Being triple coil, the difference in flavor is significant in comparison to dual coil and single coil tanks. If you love dessert/bakery/candy type flavors this tank is exactly what you want. I find bakery type juices really shine with these triple coils. Is the flavor better than any other tank I have tried? Yes! I’m highly impressed by the performance of this RTA. Usually I love my single coil tanks but this triple coil deck really impresses me. The airflow is massive so you won’t have an issue with the draw being restricted. Chain vaping at 65w the tank doesn’t get too hot which is really nice. This tank does go through juice! You most definitely will need to be carrying a unicorn bottle with you if you plan going out and about with this RTA. Although its 4.5ml, the triple coils burn through juice but it’s definitely worth it. The flavor is just excellent!




The star here is definitely the triple coil deck. If you really want the best out of this tank you have to use the triple coil deck. The dual coil deck is pretty standard. It works well but the flavor isn’t as good as the triple coil deck. The dual coil deck could have been better. The post holes could have been much bigger then they currently are to allow for much bigger builds.

I have not experienced any sign of leaking at all using both the decks. Do note that the only time you will get leaking is if you wick it incorrect so always make sure that your wicking looks right before closing and filling it up. There’s also no sign of seeping at the base as well which is definitely a good thing.

*Pros: *

The use of triple-coils
4.5 mL capacity
Included dual-coil deck
Excellent finish and build quality
Good threads
Excellent flavor
Price point

*Cons:*

Screws on the triple coil deck could be better
The Dual coil deck could have had much bigger post holes!
Triple coil deck isn’t the easiest deck to work with

*Conclusion:*

CoilArt has definitely done an excellent job with this RTA. I’m really impressed by the performance, build quality and flavor produced by this tank. It does go through juice so if you are an economical vaper, this RTA isn’t for you. If you are on the fence about getting this RTA, do get it. You won’t be disappointed with the performance. It is definitely a must for a flavor chaser. I highly recommend it.

This RTA can be purchased for R585 from Sir Vape which is a good price point for what you get.

If you guys have any questions regarding this RTA, feel free to drop a comment and I will try and answer it to the best of my knowledge

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Schnappie (2/8/17)

Thanks for the review. Love it when people take the time to give their thoughts it helps all the rest of us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (2/8/17)

its an awesome RTA, great airflow. There is just too many good RTAs out these days. A person doesnt know what to carry around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (2/8/17)

do you get condensation under the tank around the AFR, that's the reason I stopped using mines. I have only built the dual coil though


----------



## daniel craig (2/8/17)

Rafique said:


> do you get condensation under the tank around the AFR, that's the reason I stopped using mines. I have only built the dual coil though


Is it seeping at the base you are talking about? If it is seeping, I have not experienced any seeping at all. I notice that if I push the wattage up, after I take a drag, the excess vapour escapes from the airflow and then condenses on top of my mod. To avoid this, I continue inhaling for a little while even after releasing the fire button. Using the dual coil deck, I did not experience this at all. The 3 airflow slots are massive and provide a lot of airflow (More than I like) so I usually close off the airflow a bit which then results to a little condensation on the airflow ring however if I keep the airflow fully open, I do not get any condensation. It is probably because your build is bigger than mine and requires more wattage which would explain why you get condensation and I don't. Using Haywire Flatwire, the ramp up is quick and since Haywire is N80, it loses it's heat faster than Kanthal wire so this will explain why I have not experienced condensation. I have not tried a kanthal build in mine so I cannot compare it. I will suggest that you maybe try out the triple coil deck with some N80 wire. The flavor difference in comparison to the dual coil deck is massive! Using the dual coil deck, it's very similar to almost every other RTA but with the triple coil deck, this RTA shines!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PAM (2/8/17)

I have one off them and its my favourite. Its a bit tricky to wick but easy to get the hang of it. Mine also leaked a bit. so i trim down the wicking at an angle, upwards towards the post so to speak, after i fluffed it out so as not to pack it into the juice vents too tightly. That solved the problem for me.But that was juice and not condensation. I only get condensation if i chain vape my big baby. Dont know if its too much heat that then condensates in chimney or what. Just stopped chain vaping it and problem solved LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (2/8/17)

PAM said:


> I have one off them and its my favourite. Its a bit tricky to wick but easy to get the hang of it. Mine also leaked a bit. so i trim down the wicking at an angle, upwards towards the post so to speak, after i fluffed it out so as not to pack it into the juice vents too tightly. That solved the problem for me.But that was juice and not condensation. I only get condensation if i chain vape my big baby. Dont know if its too much heat that then condensates in chimney or what. Just stopped chain vaping it and problem solved LOL


I followed the technique used in Sir Vape's YouTube video and got the wicking perfect the first try. I also don't pack my wicks in the channel as this could leads to wicking issues especially when you're vaping at higher wattages. All in all, my biggest con was the screws on the triple coil deck. Other than those screws, this tank is a winner. The last time I owned a CoilArt product was back when they had the Mage GTA which was hyped a lot but it performed crap! This Azeroth RTA is definitely a step in the right direction for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnG (3/8/17)

Great review @daniel craig I have been eyeing out this RTA for quite some time. How would you rate the flavor off this RTA to something like the Wotofo Serpent Mini 25? Is the Azeroth a powdered finish black?


----------



## daniel craig (3/8/17)

JohnG said:


> Great review @daniel craig I have been eyeing out this RTA for quite some time. How would you rate the flavor off this RTA to something like the Wotofo Serpent Mini 25? Is the Azeroth a powdered finish black?


The serpent mini 25 is a single coil RTA. The difference in flavor between the two is significant. If menthol and fruits are what you like to Vape mostly, I would say the Serpent would be the better option. If you like desserts and creams etc, you will really love the Azeroth RTA. Menthols and fruits will benefit from the single coil low powered setup. You don't want to be Vaping menthol on a triple coil at 65w as it would be way too potent. 

It doesn't seem to be a powdered finish. Its more of a glossy kind of finish which I much prefer over powdered finishes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (2/9/17)

daniel craig said:


> The serpent mini 25 is a single coil RTA. The difference in flavor between the two is significant. If menthol and fruits are what you like to Vape mostly, I would say the Serpent would be the better option. If you like desserts and creams etc, you will really love the Azeroth RTA. Menthols and fruits will benefit from the single coil low powered setup. You don't want to be Vaping menthol on a triple coil at 65w as it would be way too potent.
> 
> It doesn't seem to be a powdered finish. Its more of a glossy kind of finish which I much prefer over powdered finishes.


@daniel craig ,very nice review.I hope perhaps you can help me get this tank cranking the flavor for me.
I have to admit I got caught in the hype with this one and I'm a bit dissatisfied with the flavor or lack thereof in my case.
I read so many glowing reviews everywhere that I feel I must be doing something wrong. I get way better flavor with my Ammit.
I'm currently setting it up as follows: 3x 3mm ss Aliens ohming out at .10 at 80 w. Wicking w/Cotton Bacon.
So many rate this RTA as the best flavor producer I can't help but feel it's something I'm doing or missing.
Any advice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/9/17)

kev mac said:


> @daniel craig ,very nice review.I hope perhaps you can help me get this tank cranking the flavor for me.
> I have to admit I got caught in the hype with this one and I'm a bit dissatisfied with the flavor or lack thereof in my case.
> I read so many glowing reviews everywhere that I feel I must be doing something wrong. I get way better flavor with my Ammit.
> I'm currently setting it up as follows: 3x 3mm ss Aliens ohming out at .10 at 80 w. Wicking w/Cotton Bacon.
> ...


The build I'm still running in mine is the 24g 7 wrap Flat wire and I get excellent flavor from it. It should also be noted that I use desserts/bakery juices 90% of the time which is exactly where this tank shines. With fruity flavors, RTA's like the Kylin are better. 

Can you provide more info about the build (wire gauge, number of wraps). I tried to use less wraps with this tank in 3 coil mode because the more wraps you use, the less airflow you'll have. 

I have used cotton bacon as well so it's safe to rule out the cotton and wicking as a problem. I think you'll get most luck with changing your coils.


----------



## daniel craig (2/9/17)

@kev mac Also make sure that the airflow is directed to the centre of the coils. The use of smaller coils allows for more airflow to the build.


----------



## kev mac (3/9/17)

daniel craig said:


> @kev mac Also make sure that the airflow is directed to the centre of the coils. The use of smaller coils allows for more airflow to the build.


Thanks Dan,the coils are prebuilt wire rolled on a 3mm rod the discription states :kernrl:0.3*0.8flat
Wrapped:32ga ss316L
I'll try to build some smaller coils perhaps some 2x27g wrapped w/40g ss?
The current coils are huge and cheap as I hurried to get 3 coils in when I got it yesterday. So I imagine they are the culprits.
And I'm using Fryd ejuice as bakery's and deserts are my faves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (3/9/17)

kev mac said:


> Thanks Dan,the coils are prebuilt wire rolled on a 3mm rod the discription states :kernrl:0.3*0.8flat
> Wrapped:32ga ss316L
> I'll try to build some smaller coils perhaps some 2x27g wrapped w/40g ss?
> The current coils are huge and cheap as I hurried to get 3 coils in when I got it yesterday. So I imagine they are the culprits.
> And I'm using Fryd ejuice as bakery's and deserts are my faves.


I'm not a huge fan of SS. Myself and a few other guys I have met get a very muted/metallic kind of taste with that. I now use N80 or Kanthal. If SS works for you in other tanks then you'll be fine with it here. 

2x27 x 40g will be perfect. Just be sure not to do too many wraps (The coil must not be very wide).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (4/9/17)

daniel craig said:


> I'm not a huge fan of SS. Myself and a few other guys I have met get a very muted/metallic kind of taste with that. I now use N80 or Kanthal. If SS works for you in other tanks then you'll be fine with it here.
> 
> 2x27 x 40g will be perfect. Just be sure not to do too many wraps (The coil must not be very wide).


Well I took the advice and went with said coils but went with .25 I.D. to give it room.
It definitely is an improvement, flavor wise. I think with a bit of tinkering I'll coax a little more.Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

